# DISTEMPER????it's urgent, please let me know



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor thing, i'm no help-just want to send some good thoughts!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is a good article about distemper I found. I am no vet, but the symptoms do sound suspicious. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_distemper.html

Please keep us posted and I am sending good thoughts your and your puppy's direction!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone on this forum lost their puppy to distemper. It was very sad because he was from another country and they were observing Ramadan. I know he said his pup would shake, but I don't remember much more. Maybe you can do a search and find the thread.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

well she sleeps a lot, I suspect the strong medication she is on. But she would eat all the time if I let her. And she has put on some weight I think. I know distemper is about losing weight and appetite, her symptoms are similar to kennel cough as well.
Thanks a lot for the nice thoughts, we need them.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Someone on this forum lost their puppy to distemper. It was very sad because he was from another country and they were observing Ramadan. I know he said his pup would shake, but I don't remember much more. Maybe you can do a search and find the thread.



Emma does not shake, and the vet only said he suspects distemper, he cannot be sure about it. I read online that even tests are not that great, but I might be wrong. Then again she has had her distemper shots two months ago. I guess there are low chances for distemper. Anyway we go to the vet every day and we do everything possible for her. I asked for a test tomorrow, but ...even the vet admitted it may not be conclusive. let's just hope it's a severe case of kennel cough. 

Thanks again for all the kind words, they mean the world to us.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Diana,

I hope your Emma gets well soon. How sad! I don't know much about distemper other than they need shots for it. Praying all goes well for Emma and she is healthy very quickly.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't honestly know as we haven't had distemper over here for some time as far as i know. Just wanted to say that i am keeping fingers crossed for Emma


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks a lot for your sweet wishes.

This is something I read from the link Celeigh posted:
*What is “Vaccinial Distemper?” Can a dog actually get distemper from its vaccine?* “Vaccinial Distemper” refers to the development of neurodistemper 10-21 days after administration of a modified live distemper vaccine (it is not possible to have this reaction when a recombinant vaccine is used). 



I refuse to believe she might have distemper, as she had been vaccinated long before she started to cough. Unfortunately, many dreadful puppy diseases have similar symptoms, kennel cough and distemper being some of them. 



And today she ran outside or wanted to run outside each time we opened the door. And she was fast! I couldn't keep up with her and I told her to stay. Surprisingly she did stay, and this is a relatively new command I have taught her and did not repeat for days as she was sick. And she also comes with the speed of light if she hears movement in the kitchen.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor little pup. It is so sad when the little ones are sick. Tally had these symptoms as an 8 and 9 week old pup, but it turned out he had anaplasmosis from a tick bite. It took a long while to diagnos, and I almost lost him, because the disease is newer to Maine than Lyme etc and no one had seen it before.He went from desperately sick to almost completely well in 48 hours with doxycycline. I had almost given up hope, but now he is a huge healthy teddy bear. I wish you the best with this.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

wow this puppy surely eats a lot. Ever since Sunday afternoon when she started to be fed small bits from 5 to 5 minutes or so (minus sleep time) as well as a spoon of water at the same time frame, she has put on some weight. Now she demands lots of food. I know distemper is about and loss of weight and appetite so we can only hope she has kennel cough. She is still a bit knocked out from medication, but she guards her food or me preparing it. I bet I can make her a good guard dog(despite the fact that goldens are not) if I use this


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she's feeling better soon...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks a lot, I hope so, too. it breaks my heart to see her like this. She was an active puppy, who did not bother us when we were busy, she played with her toys or chewed on her chew bones. Now the only toy she keeps in her bed is a plush toy ( a horrible one) she would play with when she was better. We promised her a huge one as soon as she gets well. Of course we will remove any edible parts. We can only hope...and fight for her.

I am not sure I will be able to post soon, but I will keep you updated with how is she. I need to take care of her. 
Best wishes for everyone and thank you for being here for me. I was really down and depressed, your words mean a lot to me.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It sounds like it *could* be canine influenza. I know that when we had an outbreak of that, it stumped a lot of vets and we kept hearing "distemper" thrown around as a possibility, but at the end of the fiasco it was canine influenza. Our dogs were treated with antibiotics and a lot of supportive measures to keep them hydrated. The people whose dogs caught this said they have never in their lives seen dogs get completely wiped out like that. They were absolutely fine one minute and the next they could barely pick their heads up.

Hope your baby is feeling better!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope she will be okay.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray your puppy will be ok. I dont know much about it but wanted to give you good wishes.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks a lot for your warm words of support, we really need them.

We took Emma today to yet another vet (the 5th) and he pointed out it is bronchopneumonia. So Sunshine Goldens is right, this is how it all started. 

Anyhow, for the ones who God forbid run into same problems, I will keep you updated.

As for food, I gave her chicken (no fats or bones!) with rice and a bit of carrot and a tiny bit of salt in order to help her stay hydrated. She refused water (spoiled puppy who would only eat) and I had to give her the water I boiled chicken in (and I also added a tiny bit of salt). Pay attention as to how much salt you add, it may cause vomiting. I always make sure it's just a few grains of salt. The puppy is too weak to eat her eukanuba stuff for now and I will keep her on this diet for some time. 


I am not sure what the first 3 vets gave her for treatment (they gave her a lot of shots) but I can tell you what the last 2 gave her. Names may differ :

1st vet: Cobactan, dexa, buscopan, miofilin, bisolvon, ad3ec, milgama. She was really knocked out by the treatment and showed minor improvement(or too little to count) after 4 days (Sunday to Wednesday). So we took her to a different vet. We are not willing to risk her life or long term health at this point.

2nd vet: Lincomicin, dexamet, intertsim(I don't understand the spelling) Ca+C (vitamins). 

The vet will make a house call tomorrow and I am glad about it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The poor little girl. I hope she gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I see signs of improvement! She greeted the vet, ran to him and played with him. And considering it was relatively early in the morning and she usually sleeps till 12 pm (lazy pup) it is something! She also started to open her eyes yesterday, now she keeps them mostly open and they seem a lot better. She still coughs badly, but at least she is a lot more active than the previous days. She was knocked out till this vet saw her yesterday. Then, after a few hours she started to feel better. Finger crossed.

Thank you for all your support. It's an amazing community and I am glad to have found you. 

This is the little one before she became extremely sick (she was sick then, but very active)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JLAQJmABJo


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh this is great news....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

diana_D said:


> I see signs of improvement! She greeted the vet, ran to him and played with him. And considering it was relatively early in the morning and she usually sleeps till 12 pm (lazy pup) it is something! She also started to open her eyes yesterday, now she keeps them mostly open and they seem a lot better. She still coughs badly, but at least she is a lot more active than the previous days. She was knocked out till this vet saw her yesterday. Then, after a few hours she started to feel better. Finger crossed.
> 
> Thank you for all your support. It's an amazing community and I am glad to have found you.
> 
> ...


I am so glad she's feeling better! You're a great mom!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

She seems better now, she played a bit today, did her training sessions great, guards her food almost all the time (she can't reach it) drinks a lot (and of course pees a lot). She seems a lot more active. So we're on the path of recovery. 

Thank you all for all your support, I don't know what I would have done without you. I was really depressed to see an exceptionally beautiful and intelligent puppy so sick and your help has meant immensely. Frankly we did not expect such a great puppy! Goldens are the best.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just so glad it was not Distemper. I lost two dogs way back in late 50's, early 60's to distemper. Beauty was 8 month old English Setter pup, Rascal an almost 4 year old English Setter. Well do I remember the 'snotty" nose and yes, the lack of energy. I cant' remember if Beauty lost he appetite or notk but i do remember Rascal ate, just not as much. Both had had distmepr vax, bu my now vet tells me that back then they wre not so dependable and even brought on the disease sometimes. i can't remember if either had recently their vx or not--50 years is a long time!
My Uncle's pointer came down with distemper and some old timer told him to tie a corn cob soaked in kerosene around Bessie (or Betsy, can't recall her exact name at the moment) neck and keep her penned in small area. Well, she did recover, but she had a forward jerk to he shoulders and her head wold jerk to one side. Was funny but a little sad to see her pointed and her shoulders jerking forward like she wanted to take off running and her head jerking to that one side. Also, back then distempe was also known as Hard Pad as the pads of the dogs feet got thicker and very hard.

Ps--I don't know of that kerosene corn cob had anything to do with her recorvery or not, but my uncle swears the vet couldn't save my dogs so maybe the corn cob did save her's.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I know I haven't posted for about two weeks or so, but she does have distemper. Neurological signs hit her. Please let me know if you have heard how long they last, I know the chances are pretty low for her now. Like 20%. Or less. But we keep fighting. Sorry I am too tired to write more...I wish Emma and I knew what a good sleep is now. 

Thanks for all the support and I don't know when I am able to post again. She needs constant care.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My first dog, a little terrier X named Patches, had distemper when she was a pup. She survived with nothing more than a slight twitching in her eyes. We gave her some kind of nutritional supplement in a tube, because she wouldn't eat anything else. That and supportive care, and she pulled through. I hope your baby gets better soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that it is deitemper. And hopefully the meds and lots of TLC will pull her thru.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for all the warm words and support. 
Well. the good part is that she eats a lot, but we need to trick her with fluids. We add them to the food, otherwise she wants to have her belly full with food. She has cried a lot lately, mainly because her pneumonia still bothers her after so many antibiotics. Unfortunately no pain killer was effective last evening when the vet came, and she cried a lot almost all night. Eventually I helped her and she was able to sleep for a few hours. We are still treating her cough and the vet gives her CANGLOB DHLaPPi.(purified antibodies against distemper). This causes some very nasty reactions that freak me out each time they hit her. 
This morning she was unable to go to her potty area and she started to bark and cry as she hates messing her place. She didn't stop crying until I fully cleaned the area. Poor pup, she struggles even to go potty. I tried several times to take her to her area, but since she does not have control over her legs all the time she couldn't stay there in spite of the fact that I was keeping her butt in the right way and supporting her chest with the other hand. 

3goldens, forgive my ignorance, but what is TLC?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

TLC is just plain Tender Loving Care! That expression was around long ago and may not be used so much any more. That is what happens when you get old--you tend to use "out dated" words and phrases!
I feel so sorry for you poor baby. At least eating is a help. And smart idea adding water to the food to try to get more liquid in.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

oh then she does get TLC  Everyone takes good care of her, she is kept warm and clean all the time and most importantly, she is caressed and kissed a lot. 
I keep adding soup to her chicken, carrot, yogurt, cheese to make sure a lot of fluids get in. I also trick her when she sleeps by using a syringe with no needle to give her fluids. Keeping her hydrated is my priority. Now I hope I can also get some sleep...I am sleep deprived for over a month.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you rig up some kind of sling that would let you help her stand and make her feel like she's up and about?

And what about a cool mist humidifier near where she is laying? It helps with congestion for humans with pneumonia.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry she is still so sick. But you are doing everything possible for her, not all puppies get the care you are giving her. I hope she begins to improve.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I cannot believe the vets I have seen so far. First, they lied to me that no tests are available. Today I made tons of phone calls and I discovered that there was a test available all the time, but it is competition and they did not mention. I feel ripped off, and if anything happens to her I don't know what I am going to do. Then the treatment was available at the same place all this time. And my vet told me he couldn't find it. And I trusted him. Not anymore. Please tell me what to do. I feel incredibly angry at the 5 vets. We paid big bucks and still I was the one who actually saw the symptoms leading to distemper, after reading online.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are considering legal action, you would need some kind of evidence. I don't know if it's worth while asking the vets you saw for a printed off copy of their records without saying why. Then you could see what notations there are, and they could not alter anything if you did decide to do something later.

At the very least, you have grounds for complaints to whatever regulatory body governs vet practice in your state. In fact, that may be the preferable route, because any discipline letters or other action would be to your benefit if you decided on legal action later.

I would be looking into the responsibility of the manufacturers of the vaccine. Yes, puppies can get distemper even with the vaccination,but your dog should not be as sick as they are.

I am so sorry you are going through this. Right now your focus has to be on your puppy and getting some rest yourself. This can be dealt with after.

If you need or want to change vets right now, I would be up front with the new vet, as to why you are coming to them. Let him/her know that your dog was never given tests it should have had and that were available. It lets them know that there have been mistakes made and that you are educated enough to be on top of your dog's care.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks a lot for the advice, for the moment her life is what is most important to me. I demanded tests from two vets (the last two) who told me none was available. What is worst, the medicine that could have helped her was available all the time. I hope it is not too late..I bought one bottle that will last for two days, tomorrow I ordered others as well. The vet from that hospital told me he can give me as many as I need.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How awful. You must be reeling with anger and frustration. Can you take your puppy to the vet you are getting the medicine from? I hope the new medicine will help her quickly.

Let us know how she does.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Emma died today at 8 pm, she had waited for her dad to say goodbye. She left us with greatest dignity and grace. I love her immensely. Thank you all for the support, you helped so much. Sorry I cannot talk or think.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, no, I'm so sorry to read that poor Emma lost her valiant fight against distemper. I have tears in my eyes just reading your post. I hope you can take some small measure of comfort in knowing that you did everything you could to help her get better, and that she died surrounded by those she loves. I'm so very, very sorry. Sleep softly, sweet Emma.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, Diana, I'm more sorry than words can say. Poor little baby Emma. Please come let us know how you are doing and let us help you through this when you are ready.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Emma. I just saw and read this thread. I can't imagine all you've been through and the sadness you must feel now.

Please know that you did all you could have possible done for her. She must have felt very, very loved over these last weeks.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am in tears reading the outcome. I am so sorry you lost your Emma. You did everything possible to save her. I am truly disgusted at how you were treated by "professional" vets. Nothing I can say will make the pain and loss go away. She knew love. Run and play at the bridge sweet Emma. My heart goes out to you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, no. I am just so sorry to hear about the loss of your Emma. I've been keeping an eye on this thread hoping for a better outcome for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh god, I am so sorry.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry! What a terrible ordeal! Try and take comfort in the fact that *you* did everything humanly possible to help poor Emma! Rest and try to recover.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I feel an ocean of tears inside. She left taking a part of our hearts. We love you Emma. You were sooooo perfect. So perfect that you went to a perfect world. 
She left while dad was holding her head...She waited for him to say her final goodbye. She had tears in her eyes as in " dad, mom, sorry but I have to go" Phil (Emma's dad) told her "baby, if you can't take it anymore, go sweetheart" I soooo miss her. I kissed her, hugged her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry. having lost two dogs--way back yonder--to this nasty disease I can sympathize with what you have been going thru and now to lose this precious baby. I lost 8 month English Setter, Beauty in Nov. '56 and I still remember the crushing feeling. 
]
know she will always live in your heart. My Beauty has been there over 51 yars and many hve joined her. I sometimes wonder how i can walk around, my heart is so full of dogs i hae owned for 51 years!


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my I am soo sorry to hear of your loss. I too have been following lately and hoping for the best for you. Again so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Emma. You did everything that you could for her and she is now out of pain. I know the loss is so very hard but know she loved you and is now running at the bridge until you can be together again one day. Run free sweet Emma run free.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. I was so hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for what you all and sweet Emma had to go through. Even though she's in a better place, it is a terrible loss for you. My deep condolences.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

diana_D said:


> I feel an ocean of tears inside. She left taking a part of our hearts. We love you Emma. You were sooooo perfect. So perfect that you went to a perfect world.
> She left while dad was holding her head...She waited for him to say her final goodbye. She had tears in her eyes as in " dad, mom, sorry but I have to go" Phil (Emma's dad) told her "baby, if you can't take it anymore, go sweetheart" I soooo miss her. I kissed her, hugged her.


I'm so sorry for your loss, you did the very best any mom could do, Don't know what else to say, I know it's hard, run free and pain free sweet Emma





















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I am SO very sorry for you and your husbands loss. I can feel your love for her. Wishing you comfort and peace at this time and that your heart will eventually heal.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so sorry. We know you tried and so does she.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

yesterday I went frantic to different places, made tons of phone calls to get something that might help her. But it all arrived too late. There are so many IFs now in my heart. Cose my mind cannot work now. IF I had got that earlier...IF I had taken her to a different vet, IF...
No use for medicines now. I dreamed her in the short time I could sleep...and I woke up with tears going down my pillow. I saw her happy, playful, tail wagging. I cannot stop crying. My baby...Life was so cruel to you.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't begin to imagine the amount of pain you are feeling! But please, please don't beat yourself up. You did so much for your girl. You are very right in saying that life was cruel to your sweet golden baby - her physical pain was more than any baby should have to experience. However, the short life that you provided her was full of love, affection, time the best type of medical care you could possibly offer her. And I promise that she knows that. Goldens can certainly recognize love and she was so loved. I am sure it will be very hard but you are not at fault so try to not think about the "IFs". This is the vet's fault completely.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

she was a miracle to us. In so many ways. 

Oh well...I cannot stop thinking about IFs...I so wanted her to be well. I don't blame us for what we did. Still I wished we did more. I don't know what, but more. 

Anyway she is pain free now. This is what matters. She has new friends I am sure. She was so lovely and playful.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

This just broke my heart....run free sweet Emma. I will keep you and your family in my prayers during this difficult time. I am so sorry for your loss of your furry baby.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of your Emma -


----------



## sherief.rashed (Apr 15, 2009)

hay D,

sorry to bother you or remind you of bad days...but my puppy is facing the same problem as yours...what did the doctors finally diagnose him to have? what is the treatment that worked? and are there any residuals of the virus afterards...

this is really urgent, i do not know whether it is better for him if we keep on fighting or not...am really lost here

if you could email me as soon as you can to [email protected] i would really appreciate it...thanks a lot and i hope your puppy is better now


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

sherief.rashed said:


> hay D,
> 
> sorry to bother you or remind you of bad days...but my puppy is facing the same problem as yours...what did the doctors finally diagnose him to have? what is the treatment that worked? and are there any residuals of the virus afterards...
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh. I am so sorry you are going through this terrible ordeal with your puppy. Are you able to post this as a new thread? It may catch more readers' eyes that way. Maybe a moderator could do this for you?


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Gosh, what a heartbreaking thread. I am so very sorry for your loss - it's devistating. I hope you're feeling stronger now and those "what ifs" have faded away. You did everything you possibly could. Maybe Emma was brought to because it was the best way for her to live her short life - to receive good care and love instead of another situation?

I'm thinking of you & hope some of the grief has gone.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sherief.rashed said:


> hay D,
> 
> sorry to bother you or remind you of bad days...but my puppy is facing the same problem as yours...what did the doctors finally diagnose him to have? what is the treatment that worked? and are there any residuals of the virus afterards...
> 
> ...



Please try to find a veterinary college to take your puppy to.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh dear.
I sent him an email, perhaps he won't have the time to check the forum.

IV fluids all the time (our 4 vets said it was not necessary, but with the last one- the 5th I forced him to do it!) And strong antibiotics should be necessary. Also, vitamins. 

I don't want to discourage him, but we lost our dear girl to distemper. It''s important to know which phase your pup has - digestive, respiratory or neurological. 


Oh God...
He was probably confused by the fact that both girls are named Emma. But this one's official name is Karma and we call her Emma in honor of our lost girl.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

*sherief.rashed *I want you to know we are thinking about your puppy.*

There are also tests that can be done to establish a correct diagnostic, ask your vet to perform them. Because if it is digestive only - it can be parvo. 
*


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

The puppy seems better, he just replied to my email  Let's hope we hear just good news with the pup.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe the GR they are having the Rufus Run for in california survived distemper. You may want to email "sharlin" and ask him if he knows someone who can share details. I believe Rufus is at Homeward Bound in CA.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I just read this thread through, and I have tears in my eyes for the magnificent fight you had to get the best help for your baby Emma. Its so hard to put into words how horrible this must have been for you... I'm so glad you had this forum to come to where people could support and advise the best they could. (((hugs))). I can't say any more...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, what a wonderful, caring person you were to Emma ,you both fought so hard, it is so very hard to loose one so young, she is now pain free and happy at the bridge. RIP Sweet Emma


----------



## sherief.rashed (Apr 15, 2009)

*Dusty is doing better*

Apologies everyone if i posted a question and then disappeared...actually my boy dusty is doing much much better...i think our Vet is smart cause from day one (even before diagnosis) he put him on IV fluids...i think his pneumonia is over he is having a very very mild cough maybe 5 times a day...he is eating like mad...he doubled his weight in 2 weeks he is now 7 KG from 3.6 two weeks ago...there are no discharges from nose or eyes any more...he has not got a seizure in 2 weeks (he only had 2 before it)...he is highly active and is biting the hell out of us...two things are unusual his mouth is always open and biting even biting the toilet...the other thing is that he does not bark at all not even a single bark...i dont know if this is normal in recovering from pneumonia...

anyway, thank you all for your support and care, especially you Diana and hope i bear additional good news about dusty...i am new to this but i will insert a picture of dusty (attempt to hope it works)...

Sherief Rashed


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!Come on Dusty, get well and make your human family happy! 

I am so glad you have such a great vet! You are so lucky! And I am so happy Dusty is ok! Best news! I was afraid to mail you...but kept wondering how your pup is


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I also would like to thank everyone for their very kind words and support. Even after more than a year it still hurts. 

I am very lucky to have the best treatment possible - my Emma II (there is a cute story related to how she ended up with the same name) 
http://emmapup.blogspot.com/2008/08/story-of-my-name.html

And a tribute to my perfect pup: 
http://emmapup.blogspot.com/2008/08/tribute-to-emma-nov1-2007-march-5-2008.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is great news that Dusty is feeling better. Hopefully he will grow out of the side effects. Glad that he is gaining weight and becoming a normal golden puppy. Please keep us updated on his growth and how he is doing.


----------



## sherief.rashed (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thank you*

thank you Diana, i can really imagine...i mean my vet did not know intially that it was distemper, so she put him on fluids cause he did not eat well and to give him in vain antibiotics so it can be more effective...

now two things are worrying me...he still sometimes have problems breathing hard a bit...and he des not bark at all...do not know if his will hel by time...he is still on the antibiotics though...and also he does not like dry food...the vet recommended Royal Canine Maxi Junior...the problem is when he eates that he gets a very heavy and fast breathing for the rest of he night and cannot sleep...the foo he seems to like and enjoy is pedigree canned food (wet food)...do not know if this means he has alergies form the dry food or what...


----------



## sherief.rashed (Apr 15, 2009)

*DUsty Update*

Hay ALl,

i just wanted to update you all on how dusty is doing...so the Dr. has took him off his antibiotics...the x-ray shows his lungs are perfect and he is taking enough oxygen (will get back to that later)...he has suffered no new neurological signs...he is gaining weight regularly he is now around 
11 KG and he is 5-6 months old...i know he is underwieght for his age but he suffered a lot so it is understandable for him to take time to recover...although he looks like having quite a belly...

the only thing that still worries me and me and our Vet cant seem to know the reason for is that he is still continuing to have labored breathing...his xrays are perfect...the vet withdrew fluids from his chest (there was not much very very few drops) and they contained no bacteria...so she said maybe we should just give him more time ro recover...i am a bit skeptical and paranoid about that...he also sometimes makes sounds when breathing from his nose....

if anyone have any information on that or a similar case that could help me guide my vet...it would be great...

but it is safe to say he is now fully clear frm distemper...and i kind of feal that the new signs are not related to distemper as no medical study shows continuous respiratory problems after distemper...

anyway thank you all for you love and support and am waiting to hear from you again
Sherief


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so glad the your puppy is doing better. if you are not happy with the vet, or have concerns not being answered .... do you have a teaching univ. vet hosp. near you? get a second opinion. if you can video the breathing problem and show it to the vet, maybe that would help?

continued prayers

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

Glad that Dusty is doing better.

I am no vet, no expert, but a few people on this forum have dogs that have megaesophagus(spelling)? 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/megaesophagus-in-dogs/page1.aspx

You should ask your vet if she/he thinks it is possible that Dusty has this.


----------

